# want to get in to powerlifting



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i have been thinking about starting powerlifting training with the idea of taking part in a powerlifting meet next year. i dont know what my 1RM lifts are for bench, squat and deadlift at the minute which dosn't help i know. i was just after some advice on the sport and any help from people that take part in powerlifting now. i would like to compete drug free and unequipped and weigh 88kg thanks.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Check this thread out mate, it may help you

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/57462-my-route-worlds-strongest-man.html


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What is your current training routine like? Training for PL is not like BB or conditioning training at all. Post up what you currently do, sets and reps, and give us an idea of what kind of weights you're handling.

Form in comp is also very different from what you're probably used to.

I've been training for PL for over a year and it'll still be a year before I compete.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

dmcc said:


> What is your current training routine like? Training for PL is not like BB or conditioning training at all. Post up what you currently do, sets and reps, and give us an idea of what kind of weights you're handling.
> 
> Form in comp is also very different from what you're probably used to.
> 
> I've been training for PL for over a year and it'll still be a year before I compete.


Do you stick to the classic routines mate? ie the bb.com gospel, starting strength, madcows etc?

I'm doing SS at the moment, loving it.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> What is your current training routine like? Training for PL is not like BB or conditioning training at all. Post up what you currently do, sets and reps, and give us an idea of what kind of weights you're handling.
> 
> Form in comp is also very different from what you're probably used to.
> 
> I've been training for PL for over a year and it'll still be a year before I compete.


at the minute in trying to drop body fat so lots of cardio and 3 full bodies a week

(all kg)

squat is 5x5, 40x 5, 60x580x5, 100x5, 110x5 could prob get 8 out on 110kg

bench is 5x5, 40x5, 40x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5

not deadlifted for a while but most ive ever lifted was 170kg 1RM


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

StJocKIII said:


> Do you stick to the classic routines mate? ie the *bb.com gospel*, starting strength, madcows etc?
> 
> I'm doing SS at the moment, loving it.


Hahahahahhahaahha no. I was doing 5x5 for about a year, whilst I've been on my course I've been doing 3-4x3 on squats and deads followed by a set of 8.



kingy_88 said:


> at the minute in trying to drop body fat so lots of cardio and 3 full bodies a week
> 
> (all kg)
> 
> ...


5x5 isn't bad for starting of PL but you simply MUST start deads again. Look through the Getting Started forum for a thread by Tall about beginning training. It's very much weighted towards strength.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i recommend tokars 5-3 routine which is over on sugdenbarbell website, im making good strength gains so far from it 4 weeks into it dead up 20kg squat up 17.5kg bench press up 5kg (went for 10kg above my 1rm and just failed) overhead up from 62.5kg push press to 62.5kg ohp


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Best thing i can recommend is get to a decent PL gym

I joined my local one about a month ago and love it, ive learned loads already and the lads are all spot on.

Doing my first comp in about a month too. YNE Unequipped at Doncaster, providing i get my GBPF membership sorted by then! lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

do you have to pay for gbpf membership?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

also what sort of total are you looking at getting? and do you think you have good chance of coming 1st or is it just for the experience?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

GBPF is £35. Comp is £12.

Im just going to be using it as an exercise and see what happens. ill be in the 125's and dont know how many others are going to be competing so god knows.

Confident ill total over 500, Which would have won the last YNE comp (as i would have been the only 125 lifter) a 2nd in the 110's or a 4th in the 100's


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

so 500 is a good total to aim for when competing, just im starting to powerlifting but not near that number yet, my lifts are average for my bw (under 90kg at min) i think. a mesily 332  but its going up quick so im not worried. i want another 200kg to mytotal


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Id say 500 isnt a bad total for a beginner in a regional comp, depending on weight class.

The British unequipped qualifying totals for the senior class are, i think:

90's = 540kg

100's = 570kg

110's = 600kg

125's = 630kg

So ive still got a way to go before national comps. but its all good fun.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Do a search on the web for Mark Rippetoe, he is a great strength type trainer.

Also has loads of videos on Youtube.


----------



## willc38 (Jan 28, 2009)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Kirst94 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi. My name is Kirsty. I'm a 15 year old female and i really want to get into weightlifting or powerlifting. I wondered if anyone knows of a club around my area. I live not far away from Hull. If you could get back to me that would be great. Thankyou.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Were abouts are you nr hull?? If close to leeds andy b and many other top lifters train at ralls gym, mabgate st would give you some tips. I trained there but live in hull, i now train locally at grays gym (muscleworld) in hull- off holderness rd.

Not sure what the gbpf (great britain powerlifting federation) website is (search it on google) and ask there as i cant think of anyone else in the area but some of those might be able to.

For weightlifting you would def need to find a decent coach as the lifts are very technical so you would want to learn them correctly first time, again someone on gbpf website would prob have a better idea about were to find someone.

If you get stuck and cant find a club i could show you general basics etc no probs although my training times are different week to week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

powerlifting

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/

Weightlifting

http://www.bwla.co.uk/

And try sugden barbell for guys/places to train near you.

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum

Best of luck


----------

